# Rolladenmotoren uns Schalter



## mitchih (19 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

als Automatisierer wende ich mich heute mal an die Installationsfachleute unter euch.

Ich habe ein ca. 30 Jahre altes Haus und möchte es renovieren. Ich fange jetzt Step by Step an. 

Als erstes ist das Wohnzimmer dran. 

Ich werde meine Rolladenkästen dämmen und gleichzeitig Motoren einbauen.

Nun meine 1. Frage: Von wo Schliesse ich die Motoren an?? UP Dose neben dem Kasten oder Leitung (5x1,5) in den Kasten und dort die Dose??

Außerdem habe ich eine Schiebetür mit 2 Rolladen, da ich diese Rolladen aber NIE getrennt fahren werden wollte ich gerne beide Rolladen über einen Schalter fahren. Ist das möglich??? bzw. braucht man einen anderen Schalter???

Wie schalten die Motoren ab?? Endschalter?? Drehmoment?? Ich habe ein Fenster in dem Ich eine "Sonnenstellung" benötige ich gehe davon aus das man die Roladen ohne Probleme z.B. auf halber Höhe anhalten kann (Tippbetrieb)

Desweiteren muss ich an einigen Wänden den Putz entfernen und neu verputzen, Das ganze Haus besteht aber aus Stegleitungen. Würdet Ihr Empfehlen diese zu entfernen und gegen Nym Leitungen zu ersetzen???

Ich wollte auch gerne die Verdrahtung in die Schalter umlegen, umd ggf. mal messen zu können etc..

Wäre schön wenn jemand ein paar Infos hätte, bin leider in der Hausinstallation nicht so ganz zu Hause.


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 Juni 2009)

Wegen den Rollos würde ich mal bei Schellenberg nachgucken. Die haben eine ganze Menge Auswahl und einiges an Zubehör. Ansonsten kannst Du noch hier :

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23615

und hier:

http://www.elektrikforen.de/grundla.../1450-wohnungsverkabelung-f-r-anf-nger-2.html

nachsehen...


Eigentlich sind die Leute hier auch sehr gewillt zu helfen.
Viel Spaß, bei der Drecksarbeit!!!

Ich habe es zum Glück fast hinter mir 



Gruß,

dia


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juni 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich eine Schiebetür mit 2 Rolladen, da ich diese Rolladen aber NIE getrennt fahren werden wollte ich gerne beide Rolladen über einen Schalter fahren. Ist das möglich??? bzw. braucht man einen anderen Schalter???


Wenn du sie über einen Schalter steuern willst, dann mußt du trotzdem jeden Motor einzeln ansteuern (aufgrund der internen Verschaltung dieser Motoren). Das würde aber über einen Standard-Jalousie-Schalter funktionieren mit dem du dann ein Trennrelais ansteuerst - von diesem Trennrelais gehst du dann weiter an die beiden Einzel-Motoren ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Junior (23 Juni 2009)

Wenn die beiden Rolladen nicht zu lang sind könntest Du eine gemeinsame Welle einbauen und würdest dir die elektrische Verknüpfung sparen.
Du würdest ausserdem einen Antrieb sparen.

MfG   Günter.


----------



## argv_user (23 Juni 2009)

Junior schrieb:


> Wenn die beiden Rolladen nicht zu lang sind könntest Du eine gemeinsame Welle einbauen und würdest dir die elektrische Verknüpfung sparen.
> Du würdest ausserdem einen Antrieb sparen.
> 
> MfG   Günter.



UiUiUi, ich seh schon den Rundum-Durchbruch der Fassade vor mir.
Womöglich noch Rolladenwellen über Kardangelenke gekoppelt, wegen dem
systemimmanenten Höhenunterschied.
Hast Du schonmal ein Haus gesehen, wo zwei nebeneinander liegende
Fenster exakt gleiche Höhe haben?

Da dürfte die elektrische Lösung doch etwas günstiger sein...


----------



## Junior (23 Juni 2009)

Es war die Rede von einer Schiebetür mit 2 Rolladen.
Da kann man wohl davon ausgehen das beide nicht über Eck gehen und auch die gleiche Höhe haben.
Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein ist die elektrische Lösung natürlich einfacher.

Mfg   Günter.


----------



## argv_user (24 Juni 2009)

Hab das mit der Schiebetür glatt überlesen.


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2009)

Also bei 2 Zusammenlaufenden Rolladen, hat z.B. Kaiser Koppelrelais die da auch zum "Fahren" von mehreren Stellen benutzt werden können. Ansonst, kenn sie mom nur von Merten, gibt es elektronische Rolladenschalter, die dazu genutzt werden können z.B. mehrere Rolladen im Raum Zentral anzusteuern.
Ist Gebäudeautomation ein Gedanke?
Da eh neu Verputzen, stegleitungen raus. Ist wenn schon in den Schalterdosen Verklemmen die schnellere und saubere Lösung.
Zudem erfodert der Eingriff ein oder mehrere FI´s für alle Steckkontakte. Also für immernoch Beleuchtung zu haben, Steckdosen und Licht getrennt.
Umstritten sind und bleiben nicht fest angeschlossene Kühl und Gefriergeräte. Einer sagt die Steckdosen sind fest zugewiesen, alos keine. Der Andere sagt die Steckdosen könnten durch umbau andere verwendung bekommen und sagt DOCH mit Fi.
Such es dir als Elektrofachkraft also aus....
Zu Leitung in eine Dose, oder Dose in den Rolladenkasten, ist so eine Sache des Platzes. Wenn Vor Ort eine Schaltstelle ist, und das Kabel bis hin langt, in Rohr bis in die Schalterdose. Ansonst zwei Möglichkeiten, erste eine UP Abzweigdose in den Raum, dann 2. mit "AMP" den isolierten Quetschverbinder im Rolladenkasten Verlängern und bis zur Schaltstelle in NYM verlegen. Ach ja 3 sind es, also mini Abzweigdose in den Rolladenkasten legen, wenn Platz da ist.
Aber Achtun, die Leitungen dürfen nicht von dem Rolladen und der Welle erfassbar sein, selbst gesehn/Erlebt, das sich da gerne die Leitung um die Wellle verwickelt.
Zu den Antrieben bei 6/8 Kantwellen, Kaisermotoren sind einfach Parametrierbar/Anlernbar.
Weiß nicht wie Verspielt du bist, aber sieh mal vor sie nacher Zentral "fahren" zu können. Würde unter anderem deiner Licht/Wetterführung zu gute komen...


----------

